# Hdr?



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Can the Bolt stream HDR content in 4K?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think we know the answer to that yet.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The HDMI can be upgraded from 2.0 to 2.0a (HDR support), but we don't know details or when that might happen.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The HDMI can be upgraded from 2.0 to 2.0a (HDR support), but we don't know details or when that might happen.


HDMI Connection is only part of the equation for HDR.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

Just got a HDR television and a Bolt (yesterday). I'm really hoping they'll support HDR but my gut is telling me it will take a long time yet or possibly the next generation of hardware. I'm really disappointed to learn that they haven't even enabled 4K capabilities through Amazon over the Bolt as of yet. I probably wouldn't have gotten the Bolt yet if I'd known about that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jeremy3721 said:


> Just got a HDR television and a Bolt (yesterday). I'm really hoping they'll support HDR but my gut is telling me it will take a long time yet or possibly the next generation of hardware. I'm really disappointed to learn that they haven't even enabled 4K capabilities through Amazon over the Bolt as of yet. I probably wouldn't have gotten the Bolt yet if I'd known about that.


But even with 4k, without HDR you are missing some of the content anyway.


----------



## mircolino (Apr 20, 2016)

I just got a new HDR TV and Bolt too and I have to say that the Tivo is great for live TV but just average when it comes to streaming: the few apps available are in general rudimentary and not very stable.
My Vizio TV comes with a 4K HDR enabled chromecast: streaming "Marco Polo" in UHD HDR from my Netflix app on my Smartphone is pretty impressive.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> But even with 4k, without HDR you are missing some of the content anyway.


Well yeah but I just assumed 4K was a done deal on the Bolt for the content providers who offer 4K content. That's why I not optimistic about HDR being added as they seemingly already have outdated streaming apps on their current generation box. I don't feel TiVo has any urgency to support HDR which is a shame. The HDR movies offered by VUDU look incredible. I can access them through the casting app on my phone with my Vizio TV so it seems like it would be doable by a piece of cutting edge equipment like the Bolt.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

mircolino said:


> I just got a new HDR TV and Bolt too and I have to say that the Tivo is great for live TV but just average when it comes to streaming: the few apps available are in general rudimentary and not very stable.
> My TV comes with a 4K HDR enabled chromecast: streaming "Marco Polo" in UHD HDR from my Netflix app on my Smartphone is pretty impressive.


Would that be a Vizio P-series television by chance?


----------



## mircolino (Apr 20, 2016)

jeremy3721 said:


> Would that be a Vizio P-series television by chance?


How did you guess?


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

So yeah, I have the Vizio as well and it's cool that I can cast VUDU and Netflix in HDR, I was really hoping that TiVO would come through and offer a solution for all of that content that wouldn't require opening this app on this device and the back and forth of that whole process. I also thought they'd support Amazon 4K which for whatever reason Vizio doesn't do.

I was really excited about the cross platform search in TiVO but I'm already finding shows on HULU that aren't coming up in a search on the TiVO app. There's always going to be some kind of compromise I guess  Maybe I should've saved $175 and got a Roamio instead of a Bolt. I've learned over the years to NEVER buy something based on promises of added features. It's no different than paying someone in full for a job before they do the work; they quickly get bored and shift focus to something else.


----------



## mircolino (Apr 20, 2016)

jeremy3721 said:


> I also thought they'd support Amazon 4K which for whatever reason Vizio doesn't do.


Google and Amazon are boycotting each other because of competing platforms (Chromecast vs Fire TV) so probably Amazon will never support chromecast in their apps. So yeah, Amazon Prime is the only app I use on the Bolt and it's kind of a bummer that 4K (let alone HDR) is not supported yet. Maybe with the upcoming 20.6.1 software update?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Considering Netflix just started updating there apps to support HDR(and they have not rolled this out to everything yet) I would expect it will be a few months before we see it on the Tivo. Keep in mind also the Vizio only support right now the DV version. Not HDR10. I suspect it is going to take this entire year for HDR to start showing up on everything that supports it. Quite honestly Amazons 4K library sucks so you are not missing much


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Sorry there's no support on the Bolt for HDR but I was amazed at how quickly the Bolt opens up the Netflix app. I thought the Roku 3 was fast but it doesn't compare to the Bolt.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jeremy3721 said:


> So yeah, I have the Vizio as well and it's cool that I can cast VUDU and Netflix in HDR, I was really hoping that TiVO would come through and offer a solution for all of that content that wouldn't require opening this app on this device and the back and forth of that whole process. I also thought they'd support Amazon 4K which for whatever reason Vizio doesn't do.
> 
> I was really excited about the cross platform search in TiVO but I'm already finding shows on HULU that aren't coming up in a search on the TiVO app. There's always going to be some kind of compromise I guess  Maybe I should've saved $175 and got a Roamio instead of a Bolt. I've learned over the years to NEVER buy something based on promises of added features. It's no different than paying someone in full for a job before they do the work; they quickly get bored and shift focus to something else.


Vizio doesn't support Amazon yet because the Vizio doesn't have HDR 10 support yet.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

However the Bolt would be able to support 4K on the Vizio if enabled right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Vizio doesn't support Amazon yet because the Vizio doesn't have HDR 10 support yet.


Vizio uses Chromecast to stream from sites. Amazon does not support Chromecast since google is a competitor. Vizio would be glad to support Amazon, but it can't via its Chromecast system. So you need a third party device like the Bolt to access Amazon from the Vizio P series. So its up to TiVo to have an app that supports Amazon 4K/HDR. Vizio will get an update to HDR10 soon, but until someone makes a device or app to access Amazon, you are out of luck. There is really nothing Vizio can do.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

HazelW said:


> Vizio uses Chromecast to stream from sites. Amazon does not support Chromecast since google is a competitor. Vizio would be glad to support Amazon, but it can't via its Chromecast system. So you need a third party device like the Bolt to access Amazon from the Vizio P series. So its up to TiVo to have an app that supports Amazon 4K/HDR. Vizio will get an update to HDR10 soon, but until someone makes a device or app to access Amazon, you are out of luck. There is really nothing Vizio can do.


There is no timetable for HDR10 on the P series. There also seems to be a growing angry crowd with that TV on avsforum. It will also be up to Amazon to supply TiVo with a 4K app and one with HDR support


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

compnurd said:


> There is no timetable for HDR10 on the P series. There also seems to be a growing angry crowd with that TV on avsforum. It will also be up to Amazon to supply TiVo with a 4K app and one with HDR support


The timetable is 90-120 days from launch (March 22), according to Vizio. And I would not call the crown on AVS angry at all. Most are delighted.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Amazon should get over themselves. If VUDU, Fandango Now (formerly M-GO) and Disney Movies Anywhere can make Google Cast capable apps, then they should; those services are no less in competition with Google Play Movies than is Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

HazelW said:


> The timetable is 90-120 days from launch (March 22), according to Vizio. And I would not call the crown on AVS angry at all. Most are delighted.


In the midst of the 600 pages there. There is already doubt creeping it will be longer. Apparently Vizio has burnt people before on promised features


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

compnurd said:


> In the midst of the 600 pages there. There is already doubt creeping it will be longer. Apparently Vizio has burnt people before on promised features


Not only Vizio but a lot of manufacturers are making promises about upcoming features that take forever or never come. One that comes to mind is DTS:X promised on certain Onkyo AVRs that still haven't come long after buying mine. I was planning to buy a Vizio TV but it's not going to happen until this promised HDR-10 really comes to pass.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm a very happy owner of a 2014 Vizio P602ui-B3 and plan to upgrade to a 2016 model but it won't be any time soon. HDR10 should be there by the time that I can buy that. Manufacturers tend to make very optimistic estimates of when the features that their customers are clamoring for will appear, including TiVo. We'll see .

I can understand why, if they couldn't manage both at launch, they went with Dolby Vision. The streaming video services are backing it, so out of the box you can go to the VUDU app and rent a UHD movie with DV. HDR10 is simpler so you'd think that it wouldn't take long to knock out, but who knows. I don't care an awful lot since it's mostly important for UHD Blu-ray and my plan is to never touch another disc of any kind.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> I'm a very happy owner of a 2014 Vizio P602ui-B3 and plan to upgrade to a 2016 model but it won't be any time soon. HDR10 should be there by the time that I can buy that. Manufacturers tend to make very optimistic estimates of when the features that their customers are clamoring for will appear, including TiVo. We'll see .
> 
> I can understand why, if they couldn't manage both at launch, they went with Dolby Vision. The streaming video services are backing it, so out of the box you can go to the VUDU app and rent a UHD movie with DV. HDR10 is simpler so you'd think that it wouldn't take long to knock out, but who knows. I don't care an awful lot since it's mostly important for UHD Blu-ray and my plan is to never touch another disc of any kind.


I believe they went at launch with it because they have a deal with vudu The other streaming services support both. Vudu is the only exception.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> I believe they went at launch with it because they have a deal with vudu The other streaming services support both. Vudu is the only exception.


Netflix supports both but right now Amazon only supports HDR10. Amazon has had HDR content for much longer than Netflix.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Netflix supports both but right now Amazon only supports HDR10. Amazon has had HDR content for much longer than Netflix.


Correct but Amazon has said they will support both


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Correct but Amazon has said they will support both


Yes. Amazon will support DV at some point. But right now they only support HDR10.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

But what does the Bolt support now? And what has been promised?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HazelW said:


> But what does the Bolt support now? And what has been promised?


The Bolt does not currently support HDR and nothing has been promised.

We believe it could support HDR10 with a software upgrade. But it is impossible for it to support Dolby Vision/HDR because that requires a chip that is not in the Bolt.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt does not currently support HDR and nothing has been promised.
> 
> We believe it could support HDR10 with a software upgrade. But it is impossible for it to support Dolby Vision/HDR because that requires a chip that is not in the Bolt.


So it does support 4K streaming (non-HDR) right now from amazon and Netflix? How about VUDU?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HazelW said:


> So it does support 4K streaming (non-HDR) right now from amazon and Netflix? How about VUDU?


Technically the Bolt would support 4K streaming from any app that provided it.

However at this time the Netflix & YouTube apps do provide 4K content/streaming and it has been recently reported that the Vudu app also provides 4K content/streaming (this has not been confirmed officially), but the Amazon app does *not* currently provide 4K content/streaming.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Technically the Bolt would support 4K streaming from any app that provided it.
> 
> However at this time the Netflix & YouTube apps do provide 4K content/streaming and it has been recently reported that the Vudu app also provides 4K content/streaming (this has not been confirmed officially), but the Amazon app does *not* currently provide 4K content/streaming.


Thank you. It appears that Amazon really wants you to buy their Fire box. Lots of 4K, but few apps that support it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

HazelW said:


> Thank you. It appears that Amazon really wants you to buy their Fire box. Lots of 4K, but few apps that support it.


Not sure it is that as almost all 4K tv apps (except the 2016 vizios) support amazon 4k. Amazon though has never been the quickest at updating software


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Not sure it is that as almost all 4K tv apps (except the 2016 vizios) support amazon 4k. Amazon though has never been the quickest at updating software


The Vizio, the Bolt, the K8500 UHD player, the Chromecast...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

HazelW said:


> The Vizio, the Bolt, the K8500 UHD player, the Chromecast...


Right when every Sony,LG and Samsung TV support it and 2015 Vizios support it


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

It bothers me in the sense that It feels more like a choice by Amazon not to support 4K at this time than a matter of it takes time for them to update the app. When companies devolve into creating barriers for customers instead if creating the best consumer experience possible, that's when companies dig themselves into situations they never recover from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jeremy3721 said:


> It bothers me in the sense that It feels more like a choice by Amazon not to support 4K at this time than a matter of it takes time for them to update the app. When companies devolve into creating barriers for customers instead if creating the best consumer experience possible, that's when companies dig themselves into situations they never recover from.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took them forever to support Prime on Tivos... Didnt really seem to cause any damage


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

compnurd said:


> It took them forever to support Prime on Tivos... Didnt really seem to cause any damage


Oh yeah, where does Amazon rank among streaming providers today?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jeremy3721 said:


> Oh yeah, where does Amazon rank among streaming providers today?


still believe number 2


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> ...it has been recently reported that the Vudu app also provides 4K content/streaming (this has not been confirmed officially)...


You can confirm it for yourself (if you have a VUDU account). Run the VUDU app, search for "Man of Steel" (one of 34 current 4K VUDU titles). You'll see that it's marked with the VUDU UHD, Dolby Vision and Atmos logos. Play the 2 minute preview and choose the UHD resolution and that's what you'll get.

EDIT: It's gone now; apparently I should not have mentioned it . It was probably under test and not intentionally exposed to users. Not a big deal for me, as I was not going to rent or purchase any of those titles in 4K.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jeremy3721 said:


> It bothers me in the sense that It feels more like a choice by Amazon not to support 4K at this time than a matter of it takes time for them to update the app.


I believe that it was several months after the 2014 Vizio P-Series televisions launched before we got 4K support in the Amazon app. TiVo may be somewhat less important to Amazon than a major TV manufacturer.

Recall that it was months before Hulu got around to releasing an app for TiVo Bolt. I doubt that TiVo is a high priority for any of these services.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

So hoping for uhd HDR to hit the apps on TiVo soon. At least before my P75 gets its hdr10 hdmi update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> You can confirm it for yourself (if you have a VUDU account). Run the VUDU app, search for "Man of Steel" (one of 34 current 4K VUDU titles). You'll see that it's marked with the VUDU UHD, Dolby Vision and Atmos logos. Play the 2 minute preview and choose the UHD resolution and that's what you'll get.
> 
> EDIT: It's gone now; apparently I should not have mentioned it . It was probably under test and not intentionally exposed to users. Not a big deal for me, as I was not going to rent or purchase any of those titles in 4K.


I was going to say that would be huge. Because currently isn't the Roku 4 the only way to get UHD from Vudu?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I was going to say that would be huge. Because currently isn't the Roku 4 the only way to get UHD from Vudu?


They became available in the VUDU apps of 4K Vizio televisions on the same day as they launched on Roku 4. HDR-capable Vizio TVs display them with HDR applied. The Reference Series, 2016 P-series and 2016 M-series are HDR-capable (the M-series does not feature WCG). I have a 2014 P-series (and access to 4K VUDU) and will be upgrading to the new P-series when I can afford it.

There's obviously an exclusivity agreement at work. As would be expected, VUDU is preparing to launch 4K on other platforms as soon as that expires.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I was under the impression that the Roku 4 didn't support HDR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

jeremy3721 said:


> I was under the impression that the Roku 4 didn't support HDR


It may or may not; I don't know. I was talking about HDR out of the internal apps in 2016 Vizio M- and P-series televisions which feature HDR. (Actually, I don't think that either series features tuners so they might more accurately be termed "monitors").


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jeremy3721 said:


> I was under the impression that the Roku 4 didn't support HDR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the Roku 4 doesn't support HDR but does support UHD.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

TrackZ said:


> So hoping for uhd HDR to hit the apps on TiVo soon. At least before my P75 gets its hdr10 hdmi update.


I would buy a bolt in a second if they enabled HDR and the Netflix app provided it.


----------



## Walternate (Dec 5, 2015)

Any news on the HDR front? Does the Bolt+ have HDR enabled or are they waiting for an update as well?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Walternate said:


> Any news on the HDR front? Does the Bolt+ have HDR enabled or are they waiting for an update as well?


I don't think it's enabled. When I turned HDR on for the HDMI input the TiVo is using on my Samsung, the picture would cut in and out.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Walternate said:


> Any news on the HDR front? Does the Bolt+ have HDR enabled or are they waiting for an update as well?


No HDR on the Bolt models yet. Heck they still haven't added 4K for Amazon. That has been coming soon since October 2015 to the Bolt series. Just about everyone has surpassed TiVo with 4K and HDR content on their 4K devices. TiVo had their chance to stay ahead of the competition, but they blew it.

Since getting my Roku Ultra in October, one year after getting my Bolts, My Roku Ultra is the main device I use to watch 4K/HDR content now.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

If Comcast starts offering 4K over CATV, will the Bolt+ be able to receive it with a CableCARD or will it require newer hardware?


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I am trying to figure out why Tivo even bothers to claim 4K when most of their apps cannot do it. Amazon and Vudu both have 4K but their Tivo versions cannot do it. Netflix, I think, does but I am not ready to pay the extra to Netflix to get it. I just got a new LG and am using the apps that came with it to watch both Vudu and Amazon. I could do this without the Bolt. Now I understand the apps are not written by Tivo but they are the ones advertising that their box is a 4K machine. It can be very misleading to someone who buys one. I honestly do not know if Tivo is slowly following Replay TV to the electronic junkyard. Instead of implementing features that should already be running they provide updates that cause user problems. When changes are required like the CBS switch-over in New England they show a indifference and slow response. It still is a great DVR for conventional network recordings when you can trust the guide that is. One pass for streaming is still not working among other problems introduced in their latest software.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont blame Tivo for alot of this.. Amazon/Netflix/Vudu are horrible at keeping apps updated... Case in point my 2015 Samsung TV has been waiting for Netflix HDR forever... Same with Vudu UHD.. And it goes on to the PS4 Pro which still only has Netflix and Youtube 4k and no Amazon UHD/Vudu or Netflix HDR.. even the Xbox one S is just not getting some more 4K apps


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

geekmedic said:


> If Comcast starts offering 4K over CATV, will the Bolt+ be able to receive it with a CableCARD or will it require newer hardware?


I think that's a long way coming at least for broadcast channels. Look how long it took for OTA to go digital. Maybe premium channels like HBO could offer 4k but even that I'm guessing would require new cable cards. Comcast has cut everything down to 720p to open up bandwidth for more channels, so I think 4k is too much resources.

And disc space is gong to be increased if your expect to save as many 4k programs as HAd.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

philt56 said:


> I think that's a long way coming at least for broadcast channels. Look how long it took for OTA to go digital. Maybe premium channels like HBO could offer 4k but even that I'm guessing would require new cable cards. Comcast has cut everything down to 720p to open up bandwidth for more channels, so I think 4k is too much resources.
> 
> And disc space is gong to be increased if your expect to save as many 4k programs as HAd.


Most 4K channels will be offered over an IP solution. But some of the smaller cable systems are going to be broadcasting 9 or 10 4K channels over QAM.


----------



## Tronic Jon (Jun 23, 2017)

I wonder if an update will ever come enable 2.0a for HDR. It's mid 2017 already here.

TiVo Unveils 3 TB Bolt+ OTT 4K/HDR Cable DVR | HD Guru
Says:

"He explained the Bolt boxes have the hardware to support HDMI 2.0a outputs needed to send HDR 10 metadata to HDR-capable displays, and firmware to enable 2.0a functionality will be sent along with the software updates for HDR format support."

It's a bit annoying knowing my TiVo Bolt + hardware is capable and we're just waiting for a firmware/software update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tronic Jon said:


> I wonder if an update will ever come enable 2.0a for HDR. It's mid 2017 already here.
> 
> TiVo Unveils 3 TB Bolt+ OTT 4K/HDR Cable DVR | HD Guru
> Says:
> ...


Yes. the original Bolts from October 2015 have the same HDR capability. But here it is, over 20 months since the Bolt launched. And it doesn't even have UHD from AMAzon yet. Let alone HDR.


----------



## Tronic Jon (Jun 23, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. the original Bolts from October 2015 have the same HDR capability. But here it is, over 20 months since the Bolt launched. And it doesn't even have UHD from AMAzon yet. Let alone HDR.


Well at least most people can just use the built in smart app in their TV to get 4K/HDR Netflix for now. Would be nice if we could stay inside TiVo the whole time. Good thing I got ARC audio working at least with my Denon receiver.


----------

